# Huffman/Dayton Twin Flex



## Denso (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,

So I picked up this Twin Flex.  As you can see...it's a project.  Can anyone help me ID the year and possibly if it was Huffman, Dayton, etc?  I know it's an earlier frame cause the down tube is straight.  

Thanks!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 18, 2010)

Your bike is a 1938 1/2 Model 14TS
Straight down tube doesn't mean early, it means Model 14TS. Now I know this is going to beg the constant question, "How did you come to this conclusion" so I'll head this off with the answer.
First, the earliest Twin-Flex Cushioned bikes were the "Death Bike" style, after the recall they redesigned the springers to the ones like yours. this being said, any bikes like yours are later than the "Death Bike" type. The only known "Death Bike" type bike known has a curved down tube.
Second, I have the catalog which clearly shows both models and a third model with a "camel back" frame.
here is a photo of the only known "Death Bike" type, 1938 Model 4TS.


----------



## Denso (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks.  I'm aware of the "Death Bike".  I guess I wasn't clear.  I thought that the early '37-'38 frames had the straight tube first then the '39-'41 had the curved frame.  I do appreciate your knowledge.  Thank you.  This helps much.  

Based on the serial number, do you know what badge it would of had?  Mine is missing the badge.


----------

